# Inspirational Cube layouts



## Curvball (24 Nov 2013)

As per the title? What do you have to share?


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## tim (24 Nov 2013)

My all time favourite cube layout 
Cube


----------



## Curvball (24 Nov 2013)

tim said:


> My all time favourite cube layout
> Cube



Thanks Tim - that's the kind of stuff I'm looking for 


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## sa80mark (24 Nov 2013)

I struggled finding many what I call proper planted cubes when I was looking for my nano cube the only real pointers I can give is search google images with searches like

Planted cube
High tech planted cube
Planted cube aquarium 

And as many other variations you can think of


----------



## Curvball (24 Nov 2013)

Thanks Mark - been doing that for the last few weeks but not really finding anything of any substance - a few good ones but nothing in really drawn too.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## sa80mark (24 Nov 2013)

Thats the same problem I had


----------



## Curvball (24 Nov 2013)

Here's hoping this thread can provide some better results 


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Andy Thurston (24 Nov 2013)

what about this?
p@h 30cm, Dragonstone Iwagumi attempt (DSM) Now Flooded | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Curvball (24 Nov 2013)

Big clown said:


> what about this?
> p@h 30cm, Dragonstone Iwagumi attempt (DSM) Now Flooded | UK Aquatic Plant Society



That's pretty cool, thanks.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## darren636 (25 Nov 2013)

The only one I know by name is natures chaos.   which is replicable in a smaller set-up.   but would take serious attention to detail l


----------



## Curvball (25 Nov 2013)

Thanks Darren - natures chaos is a great scape and most certainly an inspirational cube style scape.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## tim (25 Nov 2013)

Not a cube but island style layouts do well in cube tanks IMO.


----------



## Curvball (25 Nov 2013)

Completely agree Tim - that is really cool. 


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (25 Nov 2013)

tim said:


> Not a cube but island style layouts do well in cube tanks IMO.



Looks ridiculously good Tim.


----------



## kirk (25 Nov 2013)

May not be insperational, but it's a Cube 2ft


----------



## Curvball (25 Nov 2013)

Thanks for sharing Kirk.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## steveno (26 Nov 2013)

Results of the final of DENNERLE Nano Cube® Contest 2013 | Все для аквариума, террариума и пруда

Some nice nano cube scapes


----------



## Curvball (1 Dec 2013)

Anybody seen any others worth sharing?


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## tim (1 Dec 2013)

Nearly a cube 
Taiwan Bee Nano | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## tim (1 Dec 2013)

And I really like this one 
Aquanano40 CRShrimp tank....spring clean. | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Curvball (1 Dec 2013)

Very cool, thanks Tim.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## zico_aqua (2 Dec 2013)

there are 3-4 cube scapes that I have done. Adding link to the post if it's of any help.

Few of my works | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------

